# Varanus doreanus (Blue Tail Monitor) Pictures and Video



## Najakeeper (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Here is my 2.5 year old Varanus doreanus (Blue tail monitor) that I got when he was little bigger than a hatchling. Unfortunately, he "may" be leaving on a trade soon so I snapped a couple pictures. He is probably 70-80 cm or so with the long tail.













This guy is not tame at all, he won`t even bask when I am around. He does not bite if I decide to pat him a bit but he will hide after 5 seconds or so. His nails are like a velociraptor nails, and will shred skin and meat easily.

Here is an old feeding video that I shot 7 months or so ago.

[YOUTUBE]AExjwUGMq40[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keister (Mar 17, 2012)

Very nice!!! I have been really interested in these guys latly just to see what they look like and see how they were when kept, if they could be tamed down or anything lie that.


----------



## Najakeeper (Mar 19, 2012)

Keister said:


> Very nice!!! I have been really interested in these guys latly just to see what they look like and see how they were when kept, if they could be tamed down or anything lie that.


I don`t think any wild animal can be 100% tamed down and this species is especially flighty. He wont even bask with me in the room or eat. If I tried to hold him without my thick gloves, I would have shredded hands, no question about it. He lets me pet his head though, 10 seconds or so while he is basking. Then he will go and hide.

Conditions are humid and hot. Very hot basking space, and a large tub to swim in. A few hours of relative cool temperatures at night are thought to be useful. Breeding is a whole different challenge.


----------



## Keister (Mar 27, 2012)

Najakeeper said:


> I don`t think any wild animal can be 100% tamed down and this species is especially flighty. He wont even bask with me in the room or eat. If I tried to hold him without my thick gloves, I would have shredded hands, no question about it. He lets me pet his head though, 10 seconds or so while he is basking. Then he will go and hide.
> 
> Conditions are humid and hot. Very hot basking space, and a large tub to swim in. A few hours of relative cool temperatures at night are thought to be useful. Breeding is a whole different challenge.


Very interesting! I was also looking at the lace monitors. I would want him to be really tame I just can't handle having the normal stuff like the savahna's. I have to be different.


----------

